# Do you like FFA/BHM domination stories?



## The Educator (Aug 5, 2011)

If so, check out this story, it's great: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1765579#post1765579

Ask the author to write more of it!


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Aug 5, 2011)

Read it this morning, absoloutly loved it!
It's very open-ended, so I do hope there's more to come!


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 13, 2011)

I prefer stories with a bit more internal monologue... but that's just me.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 13, 2011)

It's anything but BHM/FFA Domination and submission (though I could write that if someone would like that.

I posted a short-romance tale between a BHM and FFA and it's posted raight thurr: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87935


Please comment and tell me what you think.


----------



## malefeeder (Jul 7, 2012)

I actually liked the first one being that I am a submissive male feedee (yes we exist).


----------



## Wanderer (Jul 12, 2012)

malefeeder said:


> I actually liked the first one being that I am a submissive male feedee (yes we exist).



I know we do.


----------



## otherland78 (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh yes i love it when girls have the ability to manipulate us through there exr´traordinary skills ^^ (seduction and this lovely tempting with smooth words and nice curves^^).

i wish i could play sort of those stories in real live once ;-)


----------



## escapist (Jul 14, 2012)

Chicken Legs would probably say our relationship is an FFA/BHM domination story only me being submissive is a lie. lol


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 15, 2012)

escapist said:


> Chicken Legs would probably say our relationship is an FFA/BHM domination story only me being submissive is a lie. lol



That would be correct.


----------



## The Dark Lady (Jul 16, 2012)

escapist said:


> Chicken Legs would probably say our relationship is an FFA/BHM domination story only me being submissive is a lie. lol





chicken legs said:


> That would be correct.



Your story wouldn't happen to be all written up & maybe even published, would it? 'Cause I'd read the hell out of it, not even gonna lie.


----------



## escapist (Jul 16, 2012)

The Dark Lady said:


> Your story wouldn't happen to be all written up & maybe even published, would it? 'Cause I'd read the hell out of it, not even gonna lie.



She has been bugging me to illustrate it as a graphic novel for some time. I will admit there are elements of our lives that are very cliché. I eat all the food, she cleans up after me, I squash her all the time for fun and her cuddles are amazing


----------

